# Clever coffee dripper



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

What a great little coffee making device this is. Having recently bought one it has replaced my aeropress as im getting better brews with less faff.

My current recipe is 18g colombian suarez coffee, 300g water , 5 minute steep quick stir at the start and thats it. Lovely flavourfull, clean cup.

Interested to see your recipes and hear your experiences with the ccd.

Looking forward to seeing how the Ethiopian Konga ive got lined up will taste as its a completely new type for me.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

There's been a few good threads about using a CCD here and here.

I went from using a very short brew time to a much longer one (~30 mins) after good advice from MWJB.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for the links. Very Interesting. I will definately try the longer brew times and adding the water before coffee methods.

I am quite fussy about black coffee. I prefer a really good black brewed to my usual flat white or espresso, its just ive never been able to find a consistently good method.

The ccd is a gamechanger for me.


----------

